# Native Commissioner



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom!

Alguna idea de com puc traduir *native* *commissioner*? És tracta d'un càrrec que eixistia a Sudàfrica en l'època de l'Apartheid. Els Native Commissioners eren les persones que gestionaven els "afers" relacionats amb els nadius/autòctons.

Merci


----------



## betulina

Hola, TPS! 

Aviam si ho solucionem... per començar, jo donaria per bo dir "comissari" per "commissioner", en tenim pler d'exemples, tant a la UE com a l'antiga URSS.

I aquest "native"... per mi queda descartada la literalitat, segur que per tu també, oi? La primera cosa que em ve al cap és "comissari d'afers nadius"... no m'acaba de convèncer, però tu com ho veus?


----------



## louhevly

betulina said:


> Hola, TPS!
> 
> Aviam si ho solucionem... per començar, jo donaria per bo dir "comissari" per "commissioner", en tenim pler d'exemples, tant a la UE com a l'antiga URSS.
> 
> I aquest "native"... per mi queda descartada la literalitat, segur que per tu també, oi? La primera cosa que em ve al cap és "comissari d'afers nadius"... no m'acaba de convèncer, però tu com ho veus?



comissari d'afers indígenes?
o
comissari d'afers d'indígenes


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

He de fer recerca en aquest sentit, però, en cas de no trobar res, opto per la proposta de la Betulina, perquè, Lou, aquí la paraula indígena ens fa pensar automàticament en Amèrica (sobre tot central i del sud). Jo també havia pensat en autòctons, però ja us ho dic, això ho de d'esbrinar...

Mil gràcies a tots dos


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ... perquè, Lou, aquí la paraula indígena ens fa pensar automàticament en Amèrica (sobre tot central i del sud).



Really?  I find this surprising.  Do the others here have the same impression?  It seems a very useful term for distinguishing the original inhabitants of a country from the newcomers. A man whose European grandfather settled in South Africa would probably call himself a native (nadiu, en el sentit de nascut allà), but not indigenous.

Here are some anecdotal Google results:

525 for "població indigena" amèrica
337 for "població indigena" àfrica
259 for "població indigena" àsia
79 for "població indigena" austràlia


----------



## ernest_

Jo ho relaciona amb els "indis" en el sentit de societats tribals exòtiques, ja sigui a Amèrica, Àfrica o Austràlia... però a una persona que fes un estil de vida occidental no li diria indígena, per molt aspecte exòtic que tingui.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lou,

Indígena té el sentit que indiques, no obstant, com diu l'Ernest, aquí està connotat en l'imaginari col·lectiu  i, de debò, ens fa pensar en aquelles tirbus amazòniques que quan érem petits vèiem en els documentals de Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente (a sort of modern John Muir, Spanish version )

Aquí parlem més de població autòctona en aquest sentit. Això sí, dir-te que el text que tinc en anglès, que són documents legals de l'època de l'Apartheid, la paraula que es reitera (time and again!) és NATIVE...

He de buscar documents en català sobre l'Apartheid.

Mil gràcies, però, a tots, as usual


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Jo ho relaciona amb els "indis" en el sentit de societats tribals exòtiques, ja sigui a Amèrica, Àfrica o Austràlia... però a una persona que fes un estil de vida occidental no li diria indígena, per molt aspecte exòtic que tingui.


 
Això és el que crec que s'havia sentit tota la vida (abans de la correcció política i en els temps del racisme i del colonialisme explícit):

Àfrica - Els nadius de l'àfrica
Austràlia - aborígens
Amèrica - indígenes (Amèrica del Sud i Central); indis, pells roges (Amèrica del Nord)

M'estranya que parlis d'indis a l'Àfrica o a Austràlia... (Bé, tot i que a l'Àfrica hi ha moltes comunitats d'indis de l'Índia - els descendents dels que hi van anar a construir les línies de ferrocarril).


----------

